# Other Pets > Dogs >  New Doberman Puppy!! :D

## satomi325

Drove 6 hours for this little girl to join our German Shepherd. She's a 9 week old red Doberman Pinscher.
She's 20 lbs right now. The Dam is 78lbs and the Sire is 105lbs. 
We have already started training her on basic commands, which she is picking up right away. I'm rather impressed with her progress and intelligence for such a young pup. 
We plan on enrolling her into Schutzhund training.













Thanks for looking!

----------


## cecilbturtle

She is adorable!

What is her name?

----------

_satomi325_ (09-02-2012)

----------


## satomi325

> She is adorable!
> 
> What is her name?


Thanks!

She doesn't have a name yet.
Hopefully soon though!

----------


## Annarose15

Absolutely precious!

----------

_satomi325_ (09-02-2012)

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Oh my gosh!  What an adorable pup!  I just love Dobies!

----------

Davidsherps (09-03-2012),_satomi325_ (09-02-2012)

----------


## Marduk

Very cute!
Docked tail but not cropping the ears?  Kind of like that floppy look.

----------

_satomi325_ (09-02-2012)

----------


## chet1028

Very cute little guy.

----------

_satomi325_ (09-02-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

Very cute!  I like the chocolate more than the traditional black.  Cute girl!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_satomi325_ (09-02-2012)

----------


## satomi325

Thank you all!  :Smile: 
We were originally looking for a traditional Black and Tan, but this little girl shined at us. Plus I adore the reds.





> Very cute!
> Docked tail but not cropping the ears?  Kind of like that floppy look.


We are a bit indecisive about the ears. Before we got the puppy, we were going to crop the ears. But now that we have her, she looks really cute with them.
Tails are docked 2-3 days after birth. Ears are cropped sometime in the 10-13ish weeks of age before their ear cartilage hardens. The mother had cropped ears and the father had natural ears.
Either way, we have a few days to decide.

----------


## Mike41793

Omg she's adorable! Im so jealous!

----------

_satomi325_ (09-02-2012)

----------


## cecilbturtle

I say uncropped!  :Very Happy:

----------

_Christine_ (09-03-2012)

----------


## icejd7

That last pic laying next to leaf is to die for !  Very cute, congrats.   :Fest:

----------

_satomi325_ (09-02-2012)

----------


## TheSnakeEye

She is beautiful! Dobe's are one of my favorites, especially the red ones.

----------

_satomi325_ (09-02-2012)

----------


## Andybill

I would name her Frenchy... Because I imagine dobermans to be "greasers" and as she is a girl I think Frenchy is a good name for a "greaser lady" lol. Shes beautiful! I love dobermans!

----------


## youbeyouibei

She's a gorgeous girl and a cute little booger. Congratulations on getting her! If I could throw my vote in, if it matters, I'd say uncropped on the ears. I have friends with Dobies and every one of them they've had cropped has had numerous ear issues: inner ear infections, problems with the cartilage, etc. Just my two cents; regardless, she's a pretty girl.

----------

_satomi325_ (09-03-2012)

----------


## Coleslaw007

Omg she's freaking adorable! I love how she's in between black and brown, I've always been more partial to the black and tan, not to find of the reds but she's much darker than most reds I've seen. 

Ugh I'm jealous, I love dobies.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## iPanda

BAWWWW!! I love dobies...if they're as smart as shepherds though, i may have to re think (my next dog is an american bulldog). I love cropped dobie ears...I'm a huge fan of the regal, alert look, rather than the hound look.

----------


## Andybill

> BAWWWW!! I love dobies...if they're as smart as shepherds though, i may have to re think (my next dog is an american bulldog). I love cropped dobie ears...I'm a huge fan of the regal, alert look, rather than the hound look.


Dobies are extremely smart. My next dogs are gonna be a couple of male American Bulldogs. I love em!

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

Aww shes so cute :p
My vote is uncropped ears. There so cute all floppy :p

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TerrieL

You will love doing schutzhund with her. Been in the sport for years and have seen some very nice Dobies.   A Dobie named Agir ( I think) won the DVG America Nationals several years back.  Congrats

----------


## kevinb

Nice dobie, I've always wanted a red. We had a blue dobie pup in the other day and it looked sickly due to its color so I'm sticking with red if I ever get one.  :Smile:

----------


## camel

D'awwwww, so adorable. Congrats on the new family member

----------


## JLC

:Love:   :Love:   :Love:  

Reminds me of Mira when she was a pup!  Those puppy days fly by so FAST!  Enjoy them while you can...although a grown, mature red dobie is a joy to own, too!  Yours is simply too cute for words!!! 

I've often thought that if I got to name mine over again, I would have named her Ginger, after Ginger Rogers...because she has such long, prancing legs, and the beautiful red coat begs for a name like Ginger.

----------

